# Two Officers' Legs Crushed (PA)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Two Officers' Legs Crushed By Minivan Driver *

POSTED: 7:42 pm EDT August 28, 2005

*BRISTOL, Pa. -- *Authorities say two police officers were seriously injured when they were struck by a sleep-deprived driver who lost control of his minivan.

Two Bristol Township officers, 29-year-old Michael Egan, and 36-year-old Mark Buzby, were hurt Saturday when George Buschle's minivan jumped a traffic island at Routes 13 and 413 and pinned them against the patrol car. The impact crushed their legs.

Authorities say the 30-year-old Bristol Township man is charged with two felony counts of aggravated assault on a police officer and related charges.

Egan has serious injuries to his leg and lower torso.

Buzby, who graduated from the police academy in June, was airlifted to a Philadelphia hospital with leg injuries.

Doctors say it could take a week before the full extent of their injuries can be determined.


----------

